# Zocken ohne Internet, Updates usw.? Geht das noch?



## v4d3r (28. November 2019)

Hi Leute,

ich bin etwas genervt...habe zurzeit nur Internet via Handy Hotspot (max 1MB, O2).

Ich wollte ein bisschen Singleplayer zocken...BF5 Kampagne...geht nicht, kann das Spiel nicht starten weil vorher ein Scheiß Update mit zich tausend GB runtergeladen werden muss...nicht so pralle bei 100kb.

Heute zum M-Markt und Ghost Recon: Wildland gekauft, weil ich gelesen hatte das es Offline spielbar ist. Also habe ich das Game mit den 6 DVDs installiert und wollte es starten...Pustekuchen, vorher soll erstmal ein Update mit 22 GB + runtergeladen werden...super, also auch für die Tonne!

Gibt es denn heutzutage noch irgendein Spiel wo man wirklich kein Internet dafür brauch??? 

Mich würde noch Assassins Creed Oddysey interessieren, aber ich hab keine Lust 30€ auszugeben und dann soll ich davor auch erstmal ein Update mit 1 Million GB machen...also sehr schlecht mit der Handy Hotspot Internet Verbindung.


----------



## ohleck1985 (28. November 2019)

Ohne Internet kann’s die es im großen und ganzen vergessen. Dann geb doch lieber ein paar Euro für ein Internet Anschluss aus


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2019)

Oder halt die alten Spiele aus der Zeit vor Uplay und Origin raussuchen.

Ansonsten bleibt nur, die Spiele-Ordner von einem anderen PC, wo die schon installiert sind mit einer externen Festplatte zu übertragen.


----------



## Quat (29. November 2019)

Nun, eigentlich geht das nicht mehr!
Nicht weil es nicht möglich ist, sondern weil Spiele nicht mehr fertig ausgeliefert werden.
Oft sind wenigstens die ersten Patches notwendig.
Erst danach kommen dann die Fragen, wie man Onlineabfragen und Launcher-Quatsch umgeht.


----------



## Tolotos66 (29. November 2019)

Also bei Wolfenstein "The new Order" und "The old blood" ging es. Durfte durch fehlendes Internet nach Umzug ausprobieren  MoH Airborne ging interessanterweise nicht ( alles Steambibliotek). Liegt wohl am Spiel, ob da iwe Authentifizierungscodes abgefragt werden.
Gruß T.


----------



## Cuddleman (29. November 2019)

Hinzu kommt dann noch, das so einige Spielehersteller ihre alten Spiele nicht mehr pflegen und keine Maßnahmen zum deaktivieren des eingesetzten Kopierschutz anbieten.
Ist der noch vorhanden, nützt einem dann nicht mal ein Kompatibilitätsmodus auf XP, oder W7, da W10 mit keinem Kopierschutz mehr umgehen kann.
Also sind unter W10 die alten mal gekauften Games ohne No-CD-Patch für die Tonne.

Einzig, man hat noch die Möglichkeit, einen autonomen PC mit W7 zu betreiben und kann so wenigstens noch seinem gekauften Hobby nach gehen.

Neue Games sind mir jedenfalls viel zu streßig geworden und zwingen einen immer mehr nur fürs Hobby einen viel zu großen finanziellen Aufwand zu betreiben, der mit dem Kauf des Games nicht aufhört, wie erwähnt z.B. der ewige hohe Softwareupdateaufwand, mal ganz abgesehen vom teils notwendig gewordenen Hardwareupdate, sofern man die schiere volle Pracht genießen möchte.
Erfreulicherweise gibt es in meiner alten Spielesammlung sehr viele Games, die sogar natives UHD zulassen und mit meiner jetzigen Hardware super flüssig sich darstellen lassen.


----------



## Rizzard (29. November 2019)

v4d3r schrieb:


> Ich wollte ein bisschen Singleplayer zocken...BF5 Kampagne...geht nicht,
> ....
> Heute zum M-Markt und Ghost Recon: Wildland gekauft,
> ....
> Mich würde noch Assassins Creed Oddysey interessieren,



Du erwähnst hier recht neue Spiele. Da würde ich ganz ehrlich sagen... ohne Inet? Lass es lieber.

Ältere Spiele, oder gar ältere Konsolen (Nintendo, Sony, MS etc), das würde vielleicht schon eher was werden.


----------



## Poulton (29. November 2019)

v4d3r schrieb:


> Gibt es denn heutzutage noch irgendein Spiel wo man wirklich kein Internet dafür brauch???


Auch wenn man für das herunterladen der Installationsdatei Internet braucht: Spiele von GoG sowie aus dem Bereich OpenSource und Freeware. Einmal die Installationsdatei auf dem Rechner und es ist egal ob von jetzt auf gleich das Internet bis in alle Ewigkeit abgeschalten ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auch wenn man für das herunterladen der Installationsdatei Internet braucht: Spiele von GoG sowie aus dem Bereich OpenSource und Freeware. Einmal die Installationsdatei auf dem Rechner und es ist egal ob von jetzt auf gleich das Internet bis in alle Ewigkeit abgeschalten ist.


Ich hab noch 3 ... 5 Spiele, die einen Internetanschluß benötigen.
Aber bald werde ich internetfreien Spielspaß haben.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2019)

Bei ganz alten Titeln ist das mit Sicherheit noch möglich.
Bei Neueren eher nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auch wenn man für das herunterladen der Installationsdatei Internet braucht: Spiele von GoG sowie aus dem Bereich OpenSource und Freeware. Einmal die Installationsdatei auf dem Rechner und es ist egal ob von jetzt auf gleich das Internet bis in alle Ewigkeit abgeschalten ist.



Wobei man sich die Spieleinstaller dann auch selbst ganz ohne Internet immer noch von einem Bekannten geben lassen kann.


----------



## eminAevoLI (29. November 2019)

v4d3r schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Heute zum M-Markt



Wärst mal besser in die Konsolenabteilung gegangen heute und hättest eine One oder PS4 gekauft.


----------

